# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Can someone tell me if this Sust is fake?

## xlcojones

I have been looking around the board and I have seen a couple of posts regarding the round edges. Can someone tell me if these are real or fake?

----------


## Grizzly420

need to try to post this in in pic forum. will try to find some pics to help

----------


## xlcojones

i dont get it?!?! Most have rounded corners and like 3 have squared ones. I took my first shot today and my shoulder is in some PAIN!

----------


## snowman

Not sure bro... it says the sust is from Holand, but yet it's written in portuguese ????
I will bump it for you.

----------


## Seajackal

These are indeed fake Portuguese sust bro and thanks for your good guess cuz in
doubt if your stuffs are fake or not, I would say post it at the steroid pics forum so
when people give you some solid feed back the threads will be moved to these
areas.

----------


## xlcojones

wow this really sucks! Is Organon the company that people fake the most?

----------


## Seajackal

For bigger money profit as they are human grade. That's really sad.  :Frown:

----------


## sevenmann

Hmm, I've got the same one's and I gained 16lbs and my bench went up 40lbs on just 15 of them! 
If these one's in particular are fake, someone post a picture of the real one's
I would but I dont have a camera !!

----------


## funbos

sevenmann so you are lucky because you dont had fakes with clear sezam oil in it but with test enth 100mg/ml IMO

----------

